# Poly Exchange and TKA.



## nikkisgranny (Mar 17, 2010)

If doing a poly exchange with a total knee, would I use revision of one component or what?


----------



## jdemar (Mar 17, 2010)

I would use 27486, one component WITH a -52 modifier(reduced services).


----------



## nikkisgranny (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks. I did it correctly.


----------

